# Games Day Spain 2009 - IG Hellhound Unveiled



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

It's Games Day Spain 2009 tomorrow, so any good info please post here! Usual rewards up for grabs. 

Games Workshop sent an email out with the Hellhound and it's variants, released in August IIRC:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Hmm is it just me or do those track sides look different to the chimera ? i expect we might see the other tank kits by the end of the day then.

just checked and yes the addition armour sections have been recut with extra details and look thinner,looks like they may have recut far more of the chimera sprue than i first thought.Hopefully someone will get some sprue shots


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

looks pretty good, the new sides are much better


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

It looks ok. I like the melta weapon but the Bane wolf one looks rubbish.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

k:

Yay, Hellhound looks freaking awesome, Devil Dog looks even better, shame about the Banewolf. Still 2/3 ain't bad.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Why does the best tank there look like crap? Bah. Not a bright idea forcing a high pressure bio acid which dissolves flesh with a single touch, through a wide barrell then through a thin one. Ever seen back up in a Filter Funnel? THat, but just a funnier reaction as the tank dissolves around it.

Bright ideas.

Shame the Forge World Hell Hound is so expensive. Looks far better. Despite having a huge barrell screaming "shoot me".


----------



## knighthawke70 (Sep 9, 2008)

i like those alot better. the hellhound does not have those PITA gas tanks to put. ok is it just me or does the bane wolf barrel look like a uncircumcisioned one-eyed trouser snake (mind in gutter).


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

They've been saying that on other sites, yet I don't see it. It's a gun barrel. They're usually long shafts with wider ends. If your penis looks like that, see a doctor...

No back to the topic at hand (before it goes any further!)...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

looks like the turret weapons will be easy to swap,GW have used the same turret and breach in the photos ,then about half way along the weapon starts (see close up) so assuming that the weapons havent been photo shopped on its possible we may see the first genuinely inter-changable weapon. surprised we havent seen any photos from the event ?is it today ?


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Hmm it's a shame about the slightly obvious phallic nature of the different barrels, more so than normal, but that aside they're not bad models. I'd probably replace the barrels with something else (I think the Hellhound Inferno Cannon is the least offensive) but as small a difference as it is, I really like the change in design of the hull. It imples the internal presence of a large fuel canister without looking vulnerable.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> looks like the turret weapons will be easy to swap,GW have used the same turret and breach in the photos ,then about half way along the weapon starts (see close up) so assuming that the weapons havent been photo shopped on its possible we may see the first genuinely inter-changable weapon. surprised we havent seen any photos from the event ?is it today ?


 
Looks like a very easy to change kit with just a couple of magnets. Bravo if so. 

The event is tomorrow, so we'll see more I'm sure. I think the email was sent a little early as it says 'today' on the email, when of course it's not. They did the same with the Ironclad Dreadnough email.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

whats with everyone suddenly comparing the weapons on this tanks to the male sexual organ???? none of the three options look anything like a man hood more than any other tank barrel does? and just to clarify if we are going to compare tanks barrels to "meat and two veg" then i would like to be referred to as a "shadowsword" rather than a "hellhound"


thanks for clarifying the situation syph, i have been checking the boards all day waiting for more sneek peaks.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

It looks like. I'd love to get more pics of the top and rear.

Though i can seen joint lines on all three guns. I hope they just rush jobed building those three. But also I can see a ton of people making the one acid sprayer barrel look like crap.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Lord of Rebirth said:


> It looks like. I'd love to get more pics of the top and rear.
> 
> Though i can seen joint lines on all three guns. I hope they just rush jobed building those three.


They only built one. Each nozzle just slots into the same weapon base in the turret. Easy to switch out weapon configs, just like with the Shadowsword kit.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

I actualy like the turrets and if you could swap I would go crazy


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well i can only assume games day Spain is the most amazing ever and everyone is stunned into silence by what they witnessed because not one single bit of info from the event has been posted on any forum anywhere ......


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> well i can only assume games day Spain is the most amazing ever and everyone is stunned into silence by what they witnessed because not one single bit of info from the event has been posted on any forum anywhere ......


if it helps I believe there were some cakes there


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for these, I personally like the look of them all, and hope the Medusa/Colossus/Griffon kit looks as good!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Spent an age searching Spanish Warhammer sites... Nada. The Spaniards clearly have more of a life than we do! :laugh:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Constatine_Valdor promised to put up any info he comes across...but he couldn't attend himself. Hopefully he'll have something for us...


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Found these tidbits from GD Spain on Warseer.


Wolfs_Bane said:


> Hi all folks!!
> 
> I've been in GD Spain this morning. I've been in a presentation made by Robin Cruddace, the new Imperial Guard codex writer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Unphased by the Lack of Grey Knight news, its what I've come to expect  I'm hoping what he means by "Dark Templars" and Blood Angels is all the Chapter Codexes respectively (this would be perfect for my sudden interest in the Deathwing)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Dark Templars sounds like BT.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

anyone get any photos? someone must have spotted something to whet our appetites?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Just done a google trawl, and other than that, there's nothing that isn't already said.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Apparently it was even more of a wash out than Baltimore.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

A couple of additional angles on the new Hellhound, not-very-good pictures unfortunately... flash can be oh so harsh. Supposedly The Spear of Sicarius was on display too, though not sure in what form (i.e. art or models).


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> well i can only assume games day Spain is the most amazing ever and everyone is stunned into silence by what they witnessed because not one single bit of info from the event has been posted on any forum anywhere ......


I never even knew they had one in Spain, unless its one you go to but there still building the hall to put it in


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

I'm not a huge fan.
I'd jam a couple of big ol' fuel tanks on the sides. And maybe bulk out the inferno cannon.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

primeministersinsiter said:


> I'm not a huge fan.
> I'd jam a couple of big ol' fuel tanks on the sides. And maybe bulk out the inferno cannon.


Or you could just buy the old/current one. :fool:


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

The new turret and modified hull are a lot nicer. The guns are ok, and it's pretty easy to convert them.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i had hoped to see the artillery for the imperial guard or at least the leman russ variants at this show, i guess the problem is the fact we have another 2 games days in the next few weeks so they will be limiting what they can show. To be honest the main one for new stuff is always the Games day uk.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

so 2 more marine dex's in the works, great thats all we fracking need, more marine dex's, when other need work first (i.e WH and DH)


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

*Some models from a GD.*

Syph, you might wanna check this out. Theres the new hellhound model, and what are either new space wolves, or really well converted space wolves. 

After looking again, I'm pretty sure those are not new SW models. The Helhound is though.

http://foro.estalia-cordoba.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=1645


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Pauly55 said:


> Syph, you might wanna check this out. Theres the new hellhound model, and what are either new space wolves, or really well converted space wolves.
> 
> http://foro.estalia-cordoba.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=1645


They're not new Space Wolves. Some are FW and at least one is a conversion. Also, this should really have gone in the Games Day Spain thread.


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

ahh, yes. I suppose it should have. My bad. can someone move it?


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm sure *Syph* will be along soon and work his magic. :good:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I'll shift it, thanks for posting. 

I've taken the liberty of running the site through Google Translator too:

http://translate.google.com/transla...c.php?f=14&t=1645&sl=es&tl=en&history_state0=


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the hell hound looks much better from that angle, plus the turret seems to have detachable armour and im wondering if the tank commander comes with the kit becasue hes got a gas mask thing going on


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I think that the tank commander is from the Baneblade and the respirator is from the Cadian Command Squad. Could be wrong however.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> im wondering if the tank commander comes with the kit becasue hes got a gas mask thing going on





tu_shan82 said:


> I think that the tank commander is from the Baneblade and the respirator is from the Cadian Command Squad. Could be wrong however.


You are I'm afraid, he comes with the Hellhound kit. 



> The box set includes an optional Imperial Guard tank commander, issued with a rebreather to counteract the poisonous fumes of his command.


More pics! :biggrin:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice...all he needs now is a sword...+rep for Syph, for all the hard work done to collect info for this thread! (And the others too, but hey...)


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Wonder how easy it will be to magnetize the hull weapons as well.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

*Hellhound on GW website*

Dunno if anybody has posted this yet but the new Hellhound and variants are up on GW website. Here
Mods if this is already in another thread please delete this. Thanks.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Darn and I thought I was going to be the first to post this. I found it on  Bell of Lost Souls  I'm pretty sure I am going to see a lot these when I set up my orks.


----------

